# Mud pit



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Well it warmed up today to a mild -2 degrees Celsius ( 29*F). I showed up to a galvanized mess with a dime size hole in pipe with a c-clamp and knong dog toy plugging hole (sorry no pics). 1 incoming line from well and five outgoing. Sloppy mess, lovely way to spend Saturday afternoon. 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

I hate hate hate well pits!!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

makinHW said:


> I hate hate hate well pits!!


Hahaha.....I hear ya!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

makinHW said:


> I hate hate hate well pits!!


 Okay, I'll take the well pit jobs and give ya my sewer pit jobs..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that inside or outside the house?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Is that inside or outside the house?


Outside the house

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Okay, I'll take the well pit jobs and give ya my sewer pit jobs..


Sewer pit? Manholes and lift stations?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Sewer pit? Manholes and lift stations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Or septic tank, grease trap that never been cleaned in years..


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Okay, I'll take the well pit jobs and give ya my sewer pit jobs..


Amen, brother :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iv done over 20 lift stations at the afb here. All while still in operation


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Atleast they had a sump pump in there for ya. Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Did a double pumps replacment in a sewer recieveing(sp) pit for treatment plant at mobile home park, talk about trailer trash going in there...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We replaced all pumps slide rails piping motors demoed it and started with stainless anchor bolts. All of it was stainless. It was designed so you graves the cable hooked it to the crank on ground level and raised motor/ pump up swaung it over on to truck bed fir repair or replacement. No getting into the pit at all


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We replaced all pumps slide rails piping motors demoed it and started with stainless anchor bolts. All of it was stainless. It was designed so you graves the cable hooked it to the crank on ground level and raised motor/ pump up swaung it over on to truck bed fir repair or replacement. No getting into the pit at all


 You had it easy!!... this one rails were iron and rusted out, new pumps wouldn't mate... all the fuking around inside the pit.. 
Now the treatment plant is gone and was forced to hook up to newly installed sewer pipe.. and 3 new trailer spots in place.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Atleast they had a sump pump in there for ya. Could've been a lot worse.


Oh I'm not whining. Good job.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Did a double pumps replacment in a sewer recieveing(sp) pit for treatment plant at mobile home park, talk about trailer trash going in there...


Hahaha.... Makes it more disgusting when you see the makers of the shiot! Used to do a lot more sewage work... Didn't mind actually... Maybe it's an ego thing. "oh you think you have a hard job well I was working in baby crap and rubbers!"


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Iv done over 20 lift stations at the afb here. All while still in operation


Sounds like a nasty mess. But respect to you for.......:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not bad. Plugged inlets demoed poured a few yards of Crete in really wet. Then diverted all the inlets into a 55gl drum with a pump and float then it was piped up to a co on a gravity line. After demo was done it wasn't bad at all. I have a blower from a res a/c that I put flex duct on to give me fresh cool air. We took confine space training and had a meter to check air qualities before we entered every day. Mainly for ??? Um I for get It's name. Three letters. No smell to it can't see it. And one breath ur dead. Found in petroleum wells frac tanks and more. Lots of JP-8 wash off in some of these lift stations Can't be to safe


----------

